# What is this weed and how do I kill it?



## jibunnokage (8 mo ago)

What is this weed and how do I kill it? I live in the Southern California desert, and this stuff has been overgrowing my lawn, little by little. The local gardeners I have talked with, don't know what it is apparently. Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like spurge, but I have been drinking and those pics aren't the best.


----------



## jibunnokage (8 mo ago)

I will try to get some better pictures, I take it, you need something closer? Just trying to understand what would be a better picture?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Closer pictures would be better. You could look into online images of prostrate spurge and spotted spurge also to see if that helps you identify it.


----------

